# Mid-week Seiko



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

After seeing the couple of nice restorations on the Japanese page, I thought perhaps we could have a mid-week Seiko thread to cheer us all up on a wet Wednesday.

Anyway, I'll kick us off with this little, well used 5:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

7002-7039 from 1996


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Got my refurbed 'Helmet' on today from Feb 77.

Really like it but it's running a tad fast!


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

OK, I'll play with this 6139 from 1973


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)




----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I've posted this pic before... but what the heck. Two lovely 7s26-0120 from 1997.










Also, I've just had a 6138-3000 chrono refurbished - but that's a longer story, for a separate thread. When I can get round to it.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Running with this at the moment


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

Orange Monster Lite today. At work though so no picture from me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)




----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

very average photo of a not-very-average 8F56 (purchased 2002):


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

I woke up this morning still wearing my 1977 6138 3002 from Sunday's thread...










...but took one look outside and couldn't take the risk of getting it wet so changed to my SPBG001 daily wearer instead:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Bootsy said:


> Really like it but it's running a tad fast!


If it has recently arrived back via the post then these can take up to 3-days to settle back down so give it time...


----------



## thorpey69 (Feb 8, 2006)

This arrival from yesterday,Jan 1977 6309-7040


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Stuart Davies said:


> Bootsy said:
> 
> 
> > Really like it but it's running a tad fast!
> ...


Thanks, I've posted the running habits on the forum. I wondered if it would settle so I'll keep an eye on it. Thanks again.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## Markybirch (Apr 24, 2009)

This today..............


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

One of the only two Seiko,s I own bought from thedburgess (Darren) in the SC nice display back on this one.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

My old Darth Vader 6139 on a (look away mach h34r: ) 'distressed calf' NATO from Tungchoy.


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Wearing this one at the moment


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Switching over to this now: SARB035










...and this later: SKXA55










I can also match Bootsy and Stuart with these two:


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Does anybody not own a Seiko for any reason????


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Seiko original sportsmatic auto from 1960 with hidden crown at 4 O,clock prelude to the Seiko 5.


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> Switching over to this now: SARB035
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quote 'a mid-week Seiko thread to cheer us all up on a wet Wednesday'.

'Wet Wednesday' my arse! You were just wanting to show off :lol:

Do you like your SARB035? Keep getting tempted by the new 'Spirits' - if they were 2mm wider I think I would jump. That 6138's really nice too - but they all were today

Best regards

Graham


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

grey said:


> Quote 'a mid-week Seiko thread to cheer us all up on a wet Wednesday'.
> 
> 'Wet Wednesday' my arse! You were just wanting to show off :lol:
> 
> ...


BUSTED! :lol:

SARB035 is top quality but yes a couple more millimeters would have been welcome, I wouldn't mind a black one as well! This one was a present from the 710.

The bracelet is solid and comfy but has fiddly little bits in the middle of the links that are easy to lose when adjusting, also there is a bit of a lack of micro-adjustment i.e. no half links and only two positions on the clasp.


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

Got to love Seikos - A great selection on display here today - I've changed over to this fleaby bargin


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Stuart Davies said:


>


Loving that one Stuart, are they available in the UK? With instructions in English?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I'll play 

Just collected this from the Brighton watch guru yesterday.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Steve said:


> Loving that one Stuart, are they available in the UK? With instructions in English?


Thanks Ian. No Japan model only launched in Jan 2009 - about Â£200 though  . Griff and the other Stuart Davies (Zephoid) have got one too. For me at least its pretty much the perfect watch! :huh:

Edit: Sorry, yes English instructions although men don't read them though do they? :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)




----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

One of these sbdc001 - sumo


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

MarkDavey said:


> Got to love Seikos - A great selection on display here today - I've changed over to this fleaby bargin





Toshi said:


> I'll play
> 
> Just collected this from the Brighton watch guru yesterday.


Probably one for the photography forum but... how _*do*_ you get those stunning 'moving-second-hand' effects? Is it just a long exposure - and, if so, what happens to all the light? Or is it a stop-frame sequence, layered in Photoshop? I have to know!! :taz:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Changed over to this


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Loving this new arrival!


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

*007*


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

After reading Bootsy's thread last night I put this one and have had it on all day.










Fortunate really. It's the only Seiko I have left.

I have developed a bit of a yearning for a dressy Grand Seiko of late though.










I would like something like this but around 40mm.

The holidays have drained my bank account of late so i'll just have to keep looking instead of buying for a bit.


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Just put on my 80's Seiko Alaram Chronograph


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

This thread is turning in to a shopping list of what to buy next!

I really like the Tuna and the Helmets are awesome, I'm on the look-out for a reasonably priced example as of now! Obviously the ubiquitous Monster purchase is still in the offing, waiting for next month's pay!

Excellent thread, here's hoping it becomes a fixture like the Sunday Oldies.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

Here's my current daily (generally alternate between this and a Citizen Eco-Drive Chrono):


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Toshi said:


> I'll play
> 
> Just collected this from the Brighton watch guru yesterday.


*that is horny!*


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Heres my current 6309 beater fresh from an extended holiday with Bry getting a relume.










Mike


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Not seen many of these - here's mine ( seiko frequency)


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just found this


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Late entry for me with these...

*Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*










*Seiko 6602-7040-P, 17 Jewels, made in October 1967.*










Seiko 6138-3002, 21 Jewels, made in May 1977.










*Seiko/RLT SKZ211, cal.7S36, 23 Jewels (made in April 2005)*










*Seiko SNM011K1 `Samurai` cal.7s35, 23 Jewels.*


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I wondered where you had been hiding Mach 

Thanks to everyone for posting in my thread, some cracking Seikos today guys. It has cheered up my wet Wednesday at home on the computer.

Trouble is I now realise I need an 007, a Quartz Tuna and a Digital like Stuart's in my collection. :huh:

Thank you and good night.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*


You know Mac, The more you post pictures of this one the more I like it.

I'm not sure what it is about it in particular. It's just a good looking watch. How big is it?

I'd still rather have your Tudor Hydronaut though


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > *Reproduction Seikosha WWII `Navy, Aviator Chronometer`Seiko cal.7s26 21 Jewels.*
> ...


Now some would say that`s a rather personal question







:lol:

But I`m above such things so the watch details are; case 48mm excluding crown, 54mm inc crown, 15mm deep, the lug size is 26mm, I haven`t been able to find a suitably sized non-leather strap but the 24mm `nato` seems to go ok.

BTW here`s some photo`s Colin (Nalu) took when he owned it...










superb lume B)










Even the box is cool unk:



















BTW the Japanese caligraphy reads

Box: "Navy, Aviator Chronometer".

Dial....

Top: "Navy, Aviator Chronometer".

Bottom: "Seikosha" ("House of Exquisite Miniatures", Seiko's original name)



> I'd still rather have your Tudor Hydronaut though


Thanks I`m rather fond of it myself :thumbup:

[whisper mode on] I think I prefer it to my sub [whisper mode off]


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Gentlemen and ladies, one of the best threads I've seen in a long time! Most thoroughly enjoyed this!!!!


----------



## RS24 (Mar 13, 2009)

I wasn't going too, but I wanna play too... I love the Wabi on this one!










6159-7001

I must say I do fancy one of the 6138-3002 chronos, lovely watches!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now some would say that`s a rather personal question
> 
> 
> 
> ...






mach 0.0013137 said:


> case 48mm excluding crown, 54mm inc crown, 15mm deep, the lug size is 26mm


It's not one for the faint hearted then is it. It's a beast.

I like it a lot.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Now some would say that`s a rather personal question
> ...


I don`t really do big watches but this is quite comfortable & it`s a lot lighter since I had the mineral crystal swapped for an acrylic which is more in keeping with the original


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> One of the only two Seiko,s I own bought from thedburgess (Darren) in the SC nice display back on this one.


Glad you like it and hope you enjoy...it is a very cool watch.


----------



## HereBeMonsters (Jul 27, 2009)

dombox40 said:


> One of the only two Seiko,s I own bought from thedburgess (Darren) in the SC nice display back on this one.


Very similar to mine - slightly different dial though...


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Late again............


----------



## delays (Jan 20, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> Toshi said:
> 
> 
> > I'll play
> ...


Eloquently put mrteatime, but spot on. Stunning watch, stunning photography.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

After seeing a couple earlier in this thread, I just had to have a go at one of those 'long exposure' shots. Got a few tips from Delays (thanks Iain!) so, herewith, a first attempt. Kind of quick and dirty... but I'm irrationally pleased with it! 

Another *6138-3000* ... this one from 1977, IIRC. Incidentally, the year I left School. Blimey, seems like yesterday...


----------

